# 8.1 installation in 8 without losing data



## Serhend (Dec 8, 2008)

Hello Everyone,

Last year I have purchased a used Gaming Desktop PC, on which I have installed games and software, and which validated as Genuine and received updates with Windows 8 pre-installed by the previous user.

However, after running some checks to ensure that I will be one of those who receive Windows 10 for free I found out that it was in fact not genuine and some sort of well-functioning pirate version. 

Since I do not want that crap I spent somebucks on a legit Windows 8.1 Professional OEM Key because I want to get this PC on "Free from now on Windows releases" train.

Now my question is, how can I get this PC to Windows 8.1 Professional (which I have the legit key for) without having to reinstall every software/game I have? 

Should I first somehow enter the key into the system and turn it into a proper machine or should I upgrade it somehow to 8.1 and then enter the key?

Please help this fellow get his PC on the safe track.

Thanks in advance


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

since you do not have a legit os, you cannot since you are wanting to istall a different version.


----------



## Serhend (Dec 8, 2008)

sobeit said:


> since you do not have a legit os, you cannot since you are wanting to istall a different version.


But 8.1 is a direct and free upgrade from 8. Considering that I have a Windows 8.1 professional key, I should be able to either enter the key to 8 and then get the upgrade normally or somehow upgrade the bad version of 8 to 8.1 and lose the key then enter the key. Am I wrong?


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

Serhend said:


> But 8.1 is a direct and free upgrade from 8. Considering that I have a Windows 8.1 professional key, I should be able to either enter the key to 8 and then get the upgrade normally or somehow upgrade the bad version of 8 to 8.1 and lose the key then enter the key. Am I wrong?


you must have a legit installed copy to upgrade - You do not. You said you were going to use win pro 8.1 oem - you cannot upgrade using oem. You CANNOT just enter a key in 8.0 and make it 8.1.


----------



## Serhend (Dec 8, 2008)

OK but this bad version was already popping up "Free upgrade to win 8.1" messages that looked like it was Windows Update showing them to me. I never clicked yes and went on with it though.

Also, there is this "Add features to Windows 8" button in Windows update which makes me think after reading the Warning that I can enter a win 8.1 key there and update.

What about this?


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

You do not have a legal os installed so you CANNOT legally upgrade. You may be able to get around it but you will be violating the license and would be taking a chance of getting your new license declared non genuine. You need to do things the right way in order to avoid future problems.


----------



## Serhend (Dec 8, 2008)

Well that is exactly what I want to do without spending around 30 boring hours on it.

I am sure there must be a way to make it right without spending huge time for a reinstall.

I am also sure that it will be no violation of any terms whatsoever since I am getting rid of pirate crap and bought a license to make it right.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

> I am also sure that it will be no violation of any terms whatsoever since I am getting rid of pirate crap and bought a license to make it right.


 not so. 

the only way I know of will depend upon what type of pirated copy of win8 you have installed. If you purchased a legit win8 key for the specific win8 version you have installed, you should be able to switch them out and then upgrade to a free win8.1 from the microsoft store. 

personally I would be afraid of any pirated os installed since you don't know where it came from and if there was anything added to it that could compromise your computers security. if there is something nasty on your computer from the pirated os, it will still be there after you upgraded with legit keys. 

on a side note, after a quick search, there might be ways to backup your steam games. you might need to look into that.


----------



## Serhend (Dec 8, 2008)

sobeit said:


> not so.
> 
> the only way I know of will depend upon what type of pirated copy of win8 you have installed. If you purchased a legit win8 key for the specific win8 version you have installed, you should be able to switch them out and then upgrade to a free win8.1 from the microsoft store.
> 
> ...


I found the way to do it and the whole process took me around 20 minutes.

Steps for knowledge purposes:

1) Uninstall the existing product key from the Windows.

How To Uninstall Your Windows Product Key Before You Sell Your PC

2) Create installation media using the Official Windows Create Media Tool

Create installation media for Windows 8.1 - Windows Help

3) Boot up from the installation media

4) Start the process and enter your legit 8.1 product key

5) Remove the installation media and boot up windows normally

6) Put the installation media back in and let the process continue (if it does not simply go into installation media and run Setup.exe)

7) Let the 8.1 update install and it will restart several times

8) You will be back at your desktop and see everything in place just the way you left them if all goes smooth.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

Serhend said:


> I found the way to do it and the whole process took me around 20 minutes.
> 
> Steps for knowledge purposes:
> 
> ...



I am not totally sure if those instructions apply to you based on what you had installed on your system. It may have worked but if it was not done in accord to the license, you could be eventually declared non genuine. What is the source of those instructions?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

I would have installed the new Windows 8.1 OEM from scratch on a wiped (formatted) drive.

No telling what condition the pirated OS was really in or what changes were made to it.

You said it yourself:


Serhend said:


> . . . since I am getting rid of pirate crap ...


----------



## Serhend (Dec 8, 2008)

jcgriff2 said:


> I would have installed the new Windows 8.1 OEM from scratch on a wiped (formatted) drive.
> 
> No telling what condition the pirated OS was really in or what changes were made to it.
> 
> You said it yourself:


Basically the pirated OS was still normally receiving all the updates and did not have any sneaky processes running in the background. Because if there was an obvious or even a little under the surface issue like this I would know it from day one.

And believe me I think it is worth the risk of it in the face of dozens of hours being wasted to some boring activity.

By the way, to define the risk, I would say less than one in a million. Why?

Because after contacting the first user/seller and asking what he installed and searching online about the thing he installed I did some trial and error testing of made-up keys etc. To make sure that the product key verification utility was intact and would not just send my key to some pirate and show it falsely activated.

Before I removed the product key (which showed as activated although it was NOT legit) I also ran extensive rootkit/malware/antivirus etc. software. Made sure PC was clean to every bit and then removed that key before upgrading. Followed the above instructions and so far so good.


----------



## Serhend (Dec 8, 2008)

Forgot to say that I also ran sfc /scannow for just in case.


----------

